# Increasing Let-off help



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

ADJUSTING LET-OFF ON HOYT’S XTR, FUEL AND RKT CAMS

Here's my understanding of how to change the let-off on the XTR, Fuel and RKT cams. The advertised let-off on these cams is 75%. 

By moving the peg on the cam up or down a slot position, I can affect the let-off. If I move the peg to the next letter higher on the cam, I will increase the let-off, and by moving the peg to the next letter lower, I will decrease let-off. 

To clarify how this is done, let’s use an example. Suppose I want to change the let-off on my 2011 Carbon Element with a #2 Fuel Cam. Right now it is set at 27.5 in., with a “D” module, and a peg that is placed in the “D” position on the cam. (http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_char...Tune-Chart.pdf)

Rather than keep the peg in the standard "D" slot, if I:
1. Move peg back to the "C" position, I will decrease the let-off (68%?). This in turn will slightly increase my holding weight, shorten the valley (yikes), decrease my DL a tad, and theoretically add a tad more speed.

2. Move peg up to the "E" position, I will get the opposite results. I will increase the let-off (approx. 78%??), decrease the holding weight, make a valley a little longer, increase my DL a bit, and perhaps decrease my speed a smidgen. 

These same adjustments would apply to any other XTR, Fuel or RKT cam...

This is an unorthodox way of affecting let-off, and the factory does not recommend it, but some have done and achieved satisfactory results. 
Also keep in mind, that making this sort of adjustment to your cams will cause them to be mis-timed. 


Alternately, you can slightly change the let-off by increasing or decreasing the thickness of your Buss and Control cables.
•	If you make the overall diameter of the cables larger than factory spec then you will lower the let-off.
•	If you make the cables diameter smaller than the factory specs you can increase the achieved let-off.


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

Bump for more thoughts on this.


----------

